# Status of RCS 2.4 GHz handheld controller?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All..

What's the status of the RCS 2.4 GHz handheld controller said to be "coming out in 2011" on www.remotecontrolsystems.com? Anybody know if this is to be comparable in size to the Aristo Revo handset?


And in a related topic, this same website says a new company in Cedar Rapids has purchased the rights to the RCS product line. The website appears to be still "under construction." Anybody know what's going on there?

Tony, Dave, Don---anybody care to comment? 


(If all this had already been discussed, please point me at the right thread. I didn't find anything with "search") 


Thank you for your time.

Dawg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Tony hasn't a clue, rightly so, as he is no longer involved with the former RCS Elite line. 

Give them some time. 

OLD news, in a global sort of way. 
Sale took place almost two months ago. 

They're still getting all the bits lined up for what is currently being made. 

A 'mandate' if you will is to have any optional radio gear plugable into ALL the old and current RCS throttles.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold the rights to use the R/C equipment made by Elsema, the former ELITE product line plus associated hardware and software, to a "Group" headed by Mr Dave Goodson. 
Apparently that "Group" immediately on-sold those rights to a third party. 
I have no idea what the status is of any of my former products. I respectfully suggest you contact Mr Dave Goodson for advice on the ELITE product line. 
However, what I can say is, that once the "Group" has exhausted the supply of labels used on the Elsema based TX's, the name *Remote Control Systems* and the initials *RCS* will cease being used as per the agreement in the contract.

I must stress the name *Remote Control Systems* and the initials *RCS* has definitely not been sold. The name was offered as well but purchase of the name was declined by the Group. 
I am the owner of the name and the "Group" specifically agreed in writing *NOT* to use either the name *Remote Control Systems* and the initials *RCS* for any purposes whatsoever. 

I have retained the name *Remote Control Systems* and the initials *RCS* solely to be used to promote my new line of ESC's that use the low cost 2.4 Ghz stick radios.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Dawg, 

Yes, we are currently in the design and development stages of all our new product lines including the New Elite Series 2.4 Ghz Hand-Held Controller, which we are planning on unvailing at the 2011 ECLSTS in York, PA. The case size and design is smaller then the Revolution and extremely easy to use and operate multiple engines with just your thumb. We are also in the design stage of our new website, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in the time frame inwhich it takes to develop a new product line. We encourage everyone to visit us @ www.remotecontrolsystems.com or give Dave Goodson and Don Sweet a call for updates and installations. 

Thank you, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no problem with anyone calling their ESC products an "ELITE" series as that is the name I sold. 

The website Rick is linking to is calling itself Remote Control Systems and using the initials RCS. 
This is clearly in contravention of the agreement the "Group" signed with me which Rick has unequivocally agreed to abide by with his statements in earlier postings at the MLS forums. That is, not to use the name Remote Control Systems, or the initials RCS in any future product naming, advertising or promotion. 
I reserve my right to take legal action to prevent such illicit usage. 
I might remind all readers of this forum that there is only one Remote Control Systems (RCS), and I am the owner.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I reserve my right to take legal action to prevent such illicit usage 
Tony, 

We appreciate your concerns, but this public forum is not the place to air your disagreements.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Pete is correct, this is not the place for your disagreements. But, Tony may I refer you to section 6, the business name of the company is Cordless Renovations, LLC and that is copyrighted on the website. You also really need to read section 4 again because it refers to "You" "the Seller" and not "The Group" aka "The Buyer's." 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

While I would like to see this go, I can't. Did I read your post correctly Rick? Is Tony the one precluded from using RCS and Remote Control Systems?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think any and all questions should be directed at the party's who you want answers from, that would be Tony Walsham, and Rick Izzard!! Pete's right this has been slashed, hashed, and re-hashed to the point that it should be handled privately, until all the monkeys are out with they're monkey wrenches, and in the right place, to be constructively brought out for public consumption!! Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't look at me. 
I just sell and install the stuff.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't start this BS. 
We did the go around once before both here and on LSC. 
Mr Izzard publicly promised to not use the name Remote Control Systems and the initials RCS. It seems he is now intending to renege on those promises. 

Given that Mr Izzard seems to want the name so badly, why doesn't he just do the honourable thing and buy it from me, instead of trying to acquire it by surreptitious means? 
Either that, or do what every other aspiring product maker does. Come up with your own name.

I have no problem with a moderator removing this whole thread.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

IANAL, But after going through a long, detailed and exhausting ride with the U.S. Patent and Trademark office with another corporation, it is tough to limit the use of names and especially initials. RCS can stand for a lot of things, and the USTPO will not register RCS. So, nobody "owns" the initials. The full name can, however be registered. A search using the TEAS system shows no registration submitted for Remote Control Systems. There may be restrictions or limitations imposed by certain states for entities incorporated in that state, but that is only within the state boundaries and usually does not apply to brand names, only business names. 

FWIW, Remote Control Systems, Inc has been in business since 1979 and uses the initials RCS. See their web site at http://www.rcsteam.com/ and they have nothing to do with model railroading. 

So, no one can own RCS, anyone can use it. Until Remote Control Systems is registered as a brand or trademark with the USTPO, anybody can use the name. 

It took more than three years for us to get a corporation name registered and still we cannot prevent an offshore entity from using the name and we cannot prevent anybody from using the initials. 

So let's stop all the chest thumping and just try to concentrate on discussing the products instead of semantics. 

My $.0002 

Michael


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the initials RCS. See their web site at http://www.rcsteam.com/ and they have nothing to do with model railroading. 

Funny. I read that as "rc steam" and thought it might have LOTS to do with trains!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"It took more than three years for us to get a corporation name registered and still we cannot prevent an offshore entity from using the name and we cannot prevent anybody from using the initials."

Michael, 
Does this over ride a contractual agreement? 

On a Sherlock Holmes note; kinda sounds like a third party got the Internet address and then got the deal made through another with too much fine print.









Happy Holidays All









John


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John. 

I do have a contractual agreement with the "Group" wherein they agreed to not use either the name Remote Control Systems or the initials RCS. 
That the "Group" on-sold the rights to the name ELITE, software and associated hardware compatible with Elsema based R/C, does not mean the eventual purchaser of the above rights can simply ignore that written agreement. 
I was always under the impression that "Good Will" associated with a trading name is either earned, like I earned it over many years, or simply purchased from the owner of that "Good Will". Me. Not just "acquired" because the user thought they could get away with it. 
I am really miffed over this, especially as Mr Isard agreed publicly to abide by the written agreement. 

Nevertheless, I wish Mr Isard well with his new venture into 2.4 Ghz R/C.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, goodness... 

My first post in months and I manage to step in something nasty. I'm sorry I asked the question. I'll check back in another couple of months and see if we've gotten back to discussing trains. 

Dawg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dawg, 

There's no need to apologies for other's forthcommings! This is not the place or time to hash out our differences, or start playing the devils advocate and crying to public opinion, I have corporate attorney's that will do that! Dawg, you and every RSC enthusaists can continue to ask as many questions as need be and we (Dave Goodson, Don Sweet and myself) will do our best to answer them without ridicule. We appreciate your loyalty to RCS and we will continue to support the current Elsema-based radio gear along with our new product lines for seveal years to come. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search on LGB,, very interesting!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, ya gotta love the first listing for what the acronym "LGB" stands for: _Lesbian, Gay, Bi-Sexual _(oh my!) But then _Laser Guided Bomb_ is #2!







(Geez! Don't get all worked up about it! I did a search on "Bachmann" and got two full pages of a pretty decent looking congresswoman! It wasn't until the _third_ page that a train showed up!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, for years, lgb.com took you to the sexual orientation people... 

but what does this have to do with Rick's 2.4 GHz product? 

I went to the www.remotecontrolsystems.us site... not anything there yet, just a bunch of templates half filled out. 

Greg


----------

